# [Sat 22nd Oct 2011] Oxjam Camberwell Takeover 2011 (London SE)



## editor (Oct 4, 2011)

The Oxjam Camberwell Takeover 2011 is set to be a 1-day music
festival which re-establishesCamberwell as a great place to spend an
evening. Across six of the area’s best loved venues, the line-up
will showcase a diverse array of musical acts. From indie pop
perfection and quirky electronica through to
psychedelic-post-punk-shoegazer sounds, with dollops of acoustic,
folk, soul and hip hop thrown into the mix.

Topping of a great collection of sounds, a series of quirky
performances will take to the stage to delight and amuse you. Poetry
with a hip hop twist, liberal sprinkles of Burlesque, Opera Cabaret
and a touch of comedy to name but a few.

One wristband gives the opportunity to partake of all these
performances with the added benefit of supporting Oxfam in its vital
work.

Music lovers, Creative folk, Party people, Oxjam Camberwell Takeover
invites one and all to come on over on the 22nd of October 2011 for a
warm, friendly entertaining festival.

For tickets visit http://www.wegottickets.com/oxjam/f/2886

www.oxjamcamberwell.co.uk


----------

